# Wood Case



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

i am planning to build my own wooden case...
il be using plywood about this thick: _____ (5 underscores thick...) or maybe thicker...

*are there any precautions / tips / info i should know about before building my own case?*

i'l using using the stuff that holds my HD and the CDroms on my old metal case... il probly screw them on the new wood case...


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

sinus_ said:


> i am planning to build my own wooden case...
> il be using plywood about this thick: _____ (5 underscores thick...) or maybe thicker...
> 
> *are there any precautions / tips / info i should know about before building my own case?*
> ...



I have heard of this being done. The thing I can't remember is how they motherboard was grounded. I think some of our more experianced modders will have to support you on that.


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

oh lol, i didnt know that the motherboard is grounded...
il have to research more about that...
what is the purpose of grounding the motherboard?

anymore problems i might encounter with this sort of casing?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

static protection.

you go to the hardware store, and you buy a small package of them little 18-22 AWG lug connectors. (AWG is american wire gauge) you put one on each end of a 8-12 inch wire, and then you make sure one end is under a power supply screw, and one lug is under a motherbard screw.

this will ensure proper ground, and will make sure you motherboard doesnt die early from a avoidable static blast.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

We actually had a drawn-out thread on this same subject before the server crash.

Anyway, this will require MUCH more than you might think it would- for instance, how to set up the switches, HD seek LEDs, expansion card slots, and drive bays. 

Check out http://www.bit-tech.net/article/131/ , it has an example of a nice barebones metal case that you can cover with wood to save all the trouble you'd put yourself through otherwise.


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> static protection.
> 
> you go to the hardware store, and you buy a small package of them little 18-22 AWG lug connectors. (AWG is american wire gauge) you put one on each end of a 8-12 inch wire, and then you make sure one end is under a power supply screw, and one lug is under a motherbard screw.
> 
> this will ensure proper ground, and will make sure you motherboard doesnt die early from a avoidable static blast.


oh yeah, i get it... i think an ordinary thin wire or something that is a good conductor will do with the ground thingy... so i ground the screw of the mobo to the power supply? (it makes sense to me, but just wanted to make sure)

*UPDATE:
i made this little illustration... should there be problems with the idea that i have on placing the mobo on the tray and then to the wall of the casing? 
regaring the switches and LED's, i will just drill holes and stuff... i also found this huge industrial-looking switch. im planning to use that... i will maintain the small switch, but il put that inside the casing. will just attach the BIG switch to the wires (of the small switch), just incase i get tired of it...










would be nice if you shared your ideas and stuff...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

with that, i would ground the plate for the mobo, and the rack for the hdd/cd.

to the power supply case screws, yes.


also, what are your cards going to mount to?


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> also, what are your cards going to mount to?


oh crap... i totally forgot about that... haha...
took a peek at my current casing, and i think the thing were you mount your cards can be removed... again, il probly screw the damn thing on the wood... 

im going to make this case simple as possible, probably cabinet-looking thingy on the floor...


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Dude wood conducts electricty very minorly so make shure you mount the mobo on spacers so you dont screw it up.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it should be ok if he attaches the motherboard to the motherboard plate with standoffs.


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

k thanks guys... im going to buy the wood sometime this week before the second semester starts....

il try to post some pics on this thread so that il know if i've done it right or not...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

for what it's worth, i had a computer for a while that was pretty much caseless, zip tied into a plastic milk crate...

other than the fact that it looked like a milk crate full of parts, it worked fine. (it had a slight dust problem as well)

so as long as is it all connected, and parts aren't mashed against each other, and they aren't falling out, then it should work fine.


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

lol zipped tied? that is nice...  
i am having a hard time figuring out what is the best way for the metal thing where you screw your Cards, modems, etc unto the the wood casing... if it gets too complicated, im going to have to remove the metal walls of the casing and replace it with wood. just like what the link above did... i cant resist to put an industrial switch though  hehe...


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Walt you the guy who made that case for a LAN party. Because I saw a similar case online.

Make shure you buy more than enough parts incase you ruin somthing.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Milk crate...I can't think of a cheaper and easier solution than that for a LAN party machine.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Except just screwing it to the desk

My freind robert has two mobos (and required stuff) screwed to a long kitchen table with two monitors and keyboards at the end. He LANed them together so we do starcraft and UT one on ones on them.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the topic of "open case" computing, has been around for a while, but it's usually the nutballs like me that do it.


and no, pictures of my milk crate machine have never been on the internet, but i bet mine was pretty much the same as the one you saw.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

How cool would it be to just hang everything on a wall. Except for the monitor, of course, unless it's a flat-panel. And the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Picture frame case mod anybody


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

haha omg that that would be cool... milk crate or just scew the whole damn thing to the table. lol someday one of my computer is going to get old and needs to be replaced, so im not going to sell it or throw, but im going to make stupid mods out of it... 

lol screwing them 2 pc's on a table to play starcraft is nice... lol... 

anyways, i went to my aunt's house yesterday, to look for used wood. she just had her house dont so i thought maybe i could ask for some wood, but it was to thick... lol... and would probably take me whole day to cut it...

haha screwing it to that wall / table... lmao


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Pictureframe case mod

mobo 
storage 
PSU 
monitor 
+ an 8 x 8 picture frame


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

w00t said:


> mobo



i never knew it, but i need that motherboard.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool. 
Theres one even smaller its called the PCM 5280 and its only 3inches x 3inches but it only has 300mhz. I can't seem to find it anymore. Some guy used it on the mini-itx site to do a powersupply case mod.

P.S. The PCM-5280 is $1000 plus, It does have a built in processor though.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

17 cm x 17 cm is small enough for what i need.

on the other hand, 300 mhz is faster than i need too. (but 1000$=no way)


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> 17 cm x 17 cm is small enough for what i need.
> 
> on the other hand, 300 mhz is faster than i need too. (but 1000$=no way)


omg for $1000! hehe what are you going to make?
that mobo is sooo small!!! i could fit that unto almost anthing.. lol...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, im not going to buy any motherboard....

but i would love to have that 17x17 cm one.


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

as of now, im thinking of just replacing the metal walls of the casing with wood instead of having to use all-wood... easier and safer i think... (just like what the other guy at bit-tech did with his skeleton casing)... im putting a huge industrial switch though which i found at the hardware for about $4... and huge PVC pipes for the intake fans infront muahahha! and a lame cabinet thingy for the diskdrives and the cdroms... the back (the metal part), will just be painted black or drak brown...


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

hello,

my brother helped me with the 3d thing after i made the meaurements...
i estimated the wood to be 1.5CM thick...
that is just the front part of the casing though... trying to keep it real simple and cheap... i will put some metal mesh on top of the 2 fans in front... the hole is not circular since i dont know to cut it that way...










the gray thing is the skeleton of the casing and the brown stuff is wood...


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

A couple of blue LED's behind the fan mesh would look cool


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

here is an update...








at the back, i added 1.5CM x 1.5CM thick wood for braces that goes all the way down to the flooring to the roof... problem is that the roof "floats" with only the left side of the panel and the bottom part of the front side holding it... that is why im thinking of a brace to hold the roof behind the casing... im not yet sure in the "cabinet doors" will be able to support the roof...


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Neat, you gonna stain it?


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

eheh thx...
i might not even paint it! il probably use plywood...


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

stain would make it look sweet though


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

what will i stain it with? :4-dontkno

lol im so busy coz classes just started... and i have to do some on-the-job-training... i have been wanting to buy some plywood!!! :sad:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if it was me i would paint it with really really shiny black paint.

or, i would just rub it down real good with linseed oil.


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> if it was me i would paint it with really really shiny black paint.
> 
> or, i would just rub it down real good with linseed oil.


is linseed oil like varnish? like when you paint it on wood, the wood would look red and shiny? if so, then id probably do that coz i think it adds a little protection...


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Linseed oil is like a natural stain. It tends to bring out the deep reds in the wood and generally looks really nice.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Gloss Black would be nice but it would take away from the fact that the case is made of wood


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

oh i see... that is nice... but i have to buy the plywood first! lol.. maybe this weekend if i can ...


----------

